# Bass Pro allows Dogs



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

While at PetSmart yesterday (one of my many trips in the last 30 days) I mentioned to one of the salespeople that I wished there were more places to take my pup, she said she heard Bass Pro Shop allows dogs. I just called and the employee who answered the phone was very cheerful and told me they do allow dogs in the store as long as they are either on a leash or in a buggy. She was very nice and cheerful about it.

I know the stores are few and far between for some of us, just thought it was a great tidbit in case you ever came upon one on your travels.

Anna and I will be going there this weekend! All KINDS of socializtion for her, people, smells, stuffed dead animals. Should be fun! Just thought I'd share, I'll get some pictures!


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

Sweet! Another place to add to the list of places to go. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I love taken my guys there. All the stuffed wildlife is a great test for the dogs. gets then use to other things besided other dogs and people.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

SWEEEET! I think I'd have to pop Renji in a shopping cart, though.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DianaMSWEEEET! I think I'd have to pop Renji in a shopping cart, though.










Would the stuffed bear/deer send him into overload?









I would bet this is a company wide policy, but I'd make sure if your nearby store complies. But with them being an "outdoor store" I'm sure it's like this everywhere. I just loved how polite and chipper the girl was when I said "I may have a strange question, do you allow dogs?"

She was quick and happy to reply! Now that's an awesome company!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Every Bass Pro Shops I've been to allows dogs, but it's not very widely known that they do. (Which is a good thing - if lots of people know about it, you'll eventually get someone who ruins it for everyone else by bringing an ill-behaved dog that gets customers complaining.)

Most outdoor stores in my area allow dogs: Gander Mountain in Richmond, Blue Ridge Mountain Sports in Williamsburg, Bass Pro Shops, etc. The only that I know for sure does not allow dogs is REI, as they changed their policy in 2007 (I think) because they had problems with some of the people who brought their dogs. They now allow only service dogs.

Abby loves watching the fish in the big aquarium at our Bass Pro Shops.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I just called the one in Gurnee, IL and they said YES! No size or breed restrictions - just on leash or in cart.

Another place for us to go socialize!!


----------



## Puddincat (Dec 14, 2008)

I wonder if there are any near me....


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how old is your pup? i didn't go to Pet stores with my dog untill he had his 2nd or 3rd run of shots. i hung out in front of the Super Market doors with my puppy. there's lots of people and all kinds of people. did your puppy go to puppy classes? do you visit your friends with your puppy? i invited people to bring there puppies to our house for playtime. i also invited friends and neighbors to come over and visit our puppy. i looked at socializing and training as a part of everything i did with my dog.


----------



## eggo520 (Oct 28, 2007)

This is so interesting! Just out of curiosity, what other places do you guys know of that allow dogs? Other than the pet stores, of course


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:Just out of curiosity, what other places do you guys know of that allow dogs? Other than the pet stores, of course


Most hiking and outdoor stores except REI. 

Some Lowes stores allow dogs (but their corporate policy officially says they only allow service dogs - seems to be mostly up to the local managers though.)

A lot of little stores and boutiques allow dogs if your dog is well-behaved, leashed, and clean (obviously not after a mud bath). It helps to stick your head in and ask. 

We've been in most stores in old town Alexandria, which is a VERY dog friendly town; many in colonial Williamsburg, many in Leesburg, many in Portsmouth, etc. If they say no, DH and I just take turns looking at the store while one waits outside with the pup.









Almost every military surplus, police equipment, and gun store I've been to let us bring the dogger in, too.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Just wanted to say make sure to call first to make sure the one you're going to allows dogs... Someone told me Home Depot allows dogs. Well, I took my dog there and I asked an employee who was standing outside whether dogs were allowed. He said yes, so we went in and promptly got yelled at and told to leave.









Luckily for us many stores around Chicago are dog friendly so we can do without Home Depot.







Nice to know about the Bass Pro in Gurnee! I've heard that Uncle Dan's outdoors stores also allow dogs.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I take Max into Wal-mart and the mall, all the feed stores and hardwear stores. of course Max is a service dog but I never put on his vest. i've only been turned down once and I was shocked that they would trun away a service dog.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I learned last night that our Home Depot DOES allow dogs IF you call ahead and ask if you may socialize your dog.

Our Tractor Supply Co allows dogs, as do all the pet stores of course.

I wish we had more. Maybe we do, I'm just too chicken to ask I guess.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I thought if they were a service dog they couldn't be turned away??? I would check that out and make them comply if I am right. I had a client who had a service dog and she got turned away once at some restaurant and got an apology later when she called to complain. I also wish more stores allowed well behaved dogs.I did find out that our local hardware store in town allows animals.I wish I had found that out earlier.I would have had Athena there all summer when they are super busy.I did get some extra socialization in with the farmstand/ice cream stand up the road.She also got it whenever we visited my Mom at the campground all summer.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I did complain and they said bring him in but by that time I was mad and said I didnt want my dog where he wasnt welcome.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

My bank allows dogs in.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:I take Max into Wal-mart and the mall, all the feed stores and hardwear stores. of course Max is a service dog but I never put on his vest. i've only been turned down once and I was shocked that they would trun away a service dog.


Being a service dog, Max gets to go everywhere normal dogs don't get to go. I think the thread was mostly about bringing pet dogs (non-service dogs) into places that are dog friendly.

Was Max wearing his vest when you went into the store? 

I can see how a store employee would be taken off guard by an un-vested service dog, because to the employee, the vest shows that the dog is working (like an ID), whereas an un-vested dog would be viewed as a pet. I think the proper thing for employees to do would be to come up and ask whether the dog is a service dog or not, and then let the customer know that only service dogs are allowed in the store if the dog is not a service dog.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I guess I didnt start that off right. So sorry, let me try again LOL

Max is a SAR dog. even thought people here consider that a service dog I dont believe that is the same thing. Max does do a lot of home assistance where I take him into the homes of the elderly and he helps me pick up and help around the house. He will sit with the person and hand them things while I clean house. 

Max does have a special vest that was awarded to him but he doesnt alway wear it. he is never turned away because most know him around here.

I had a long talk with the manager and he told me he didnt care what kind of dog he was.

Now I take Max and Drake in together everywhere and I never have a problem but I dont go to that one place.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

DaKota's biuudie (my best friend's Yorkie) use to go to Home Depot all the time (in a carry pouch, of coarse). Now the have a no dog
policy. We have a Tractor & feed store that I took DaKota to once or twice. I don't take her anymore because she will pee. Same as Petco.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:Max is a SAR dog. even thought people here consider that a service dog I dont believe that is the same thing. Max does do a lot of home assistance where I take him into the homes of the elderly and he helps me pick up and help around the house. He will sit with the person and hand them things while I clean house.


Under the law, Max would not be considered a service dog, just like therapy dogs are not considered service dogs. The only dogs that are considered service dogs are dogs that have been trained specific tasks to help their one disabled owner/handler live a normal life.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

So, we just got back from our first Bass Pro outing. 

We went tonight at about 6:30 ish since it was close to closing time and therefore so many people wouldnt be there.

At first she kinda was taking it all in. The greeter there put his hand out, she licked it. He said dogs are more than welcome, but it's his job to see if the dog was aggressive or not. She passed that test! (it was really interesting that he told me a woman brought a purse dog in which when he did the pet test bit him and drew blood, he told her her dog was unwelcome...take that pocketbook pooch!)









Anyway, so we wandered around, she met a few people, even let a saleslady hold her leash while I filled out a shopping spree giveaway form. We met several kids, went up stairs, watched the fish, etc.

I think this is going to be a great place for socialization! There are so many noises but she did great!









And I will say, all the salespeople there were awesome and wanted to see her and commented on her.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Sounds great!!


----------



## maxsmom1229 (Apr 12, 2007)

ive taken max into Cabelas (in PA) they were great, really friendly. i love that place. got a great price on my remington 870 express =] i might be wrong, dont quote me on this but i think bass pro shops and cabelas might be "related" for lack of a better term. great place for socialization and seeing new sights. living here in Germany, dogs are welcomed mostly everywhere. if they are not there will be a sign saying so. keep in mind its WELL BEHAVED dogs are welcomed, ill behaved dogs are very much so looked down upon here, more so then in the states id say. my friend brought her st. bernard into bloomingdales once LOL the manager loved her (the dog) im sure it doesnt apply for all stores, and she was just lucky a dog lover was on the schedule to work that day. http://www.dogfriendly.com is a pretty good source. i use it often. i still always call before hand though just to make sure the website is up to date and nothing changed with the store policy.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

Just thought I should share that Bass Pro Shops in Manteca, CA no longer allows dogs. At XMas, I was there with mine, and all was fine. The new policy is in effect because they now have a department that serves fudge, and it is a health department concern. Just thought I'd try and save someone the headache if they were planning on taking their dog there.


----------



## maxsmom1229 (Apr 12, 2007)

i retract my former statement!! now on their site it says service dogs only....SORRY


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Weird, ours has a fudgery (that word makes me laugh for some reason) and a restaraunt in it and they're fine with it. Maybe its (once again) the store manager's viewpoint?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: maxsmom1229my friend brought her st. bernard into bloomingdales once LOL the manager loved her (the dog) im sure it doesnt apply for all stores, and she was just lucky a dog lover was on the schedule to work that day. http://www.dogfriendly.com is a pretty good source. i use it often. i still always call before hand though just to make sure the website is up to date and nothing changed with the store policy.


I know the Bloomingdales here allows dogs as well but I've heard that even though they say dogs are allowed, sometimes if you bring in a larger (well behaved!) dog they may ask you to leave.


----------

